# is r wear mac compatible?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

was wondering if anyone knows if r wear studio software by roland is mac compatible? checked their website and it's not stated in the product info. thanks!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Afraid not.

Can you dual boot on your mac? XP emulator


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

you can probably run it in fusion or parralells if your on an intel mac. i connct to my cutter with parallels to cut (but i dont have a roland cutter)


----------

